# Estwing Fireside Friend Splitting Tool...A++



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 26, 2009)

A friend of mine has one of these that I have used at deer camp...All that I can say is I am so very happy my wife got me one for Christmas...No more hitting myself in the bag w/ the maul handle...I think this is one of the best tools I have used for splitting kindling by hand...


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 26, 2009)

How does that thing work? Do you need a sledge hammer too?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 26, 2009)

Woodcutteranon said:


> How does that thing work? Do you need a sledge hammer too?



You just swing it like a hatchet or hammer...It is only 14" long, but weighs 4lbs...Very easy to control one handed...


----------



## Taxmantoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Too bad they quit making it with polished head/shaft and stacked leather handle.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 26, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Too bad they quit making it with polished head/shaft and stacked leather handle.



I would have liked to have had one like that, but it truly is about functionality and this thing just works...And this one I can leave on the porch and not worry about the handle...LOL


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 27, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Too bad they quit making it with polished head/shaft and stacked leather handle.





I like the looks of stacked leather, but it's really hard to beat the functionality of those Estwing synthetic handles.




Outdoor, that's a sweet looking tool! Didn't know they made that. I think I need one!


----------



## pat_58 (Dec 27, 2009)

hi outdoorliving,

nice looking tool. thanks for sharing. have not seen these before. where did this get purchased?

thanks,
pat.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 27, 2009)

pat_58 said:


> hi outdoorliving,
> 
> nice looking tool. thanks for sharing. have not seen these before. where did this get purchased?
> 
> ...



My wife got it at Farm and Fleet, but I think Sears also has them...


----------



## Dok (Dec 27, 2009)

We have had ours for five years now. My wife can split kindling if I forget, thanks to the extra weight. Much easier to use than hatchet!
Dok


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks great, thanks for the head's up!


Should work perfect for those occasional pieces too large for the firebox. And that maul end should come in handy too.


Blessings in Yeshua


----------



## ProMac1K (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to put that on my list, should be a good pairing with my Estwing stacked leather hatchet. I'm really starting to like their products.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 27, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> I'm really starting to like their products.





Just starting? That means you haven't used them much yet!  Great stuff!


----------



## pat_58 (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for the info.

i know what it's like swinging that hatchet four times too many. i'm just gonna hafta get me one!

pat.


----------



## clearance (Dec 27, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> ...No more hitting myself in the bag w/ the maul handle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ol' Brian (Dec 28, 2009)

clearance said:


> outdoorlivin247 said:
> 
> 
> > ...No more hitting myself in the bag w/ the maul handle...
> ...


----------



## Laird (Dec 28, 2009)

I had one years ago but it disappeared..... No idea where it went, I'd like to have another one but I only start the fire once a year..........


----------



## Richard_ (Dec 28, 2009)

I did not see those when I bought my Fiskars , 





I need one for my collection


----------



## Steve_in_SEMich (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought one last Fall - use it to skinny up the wide pieces of slab-wood that we get from a Menonite log processor. $30 per full cord +. Sit on a wheeled shop stool, split once or twice, toss into the wood box in the garage. Wife is happy with the more manageable pieces, I'm happy 'cuz she's happy.

Nice tool.

Steve


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice little kindlin maker Sean, I bought one of these cheap things at wally world a few years back and it ain't worth a crap. The hatchet on the left is an oldie.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 4, 2010)

clearance said:


> How did you do that, I never have, maybe I am doing something wrong, lol.



Allow me to demonstrate. 

Select one split from the pile that you want to reduce in size 
for kindling and place in front of you on flat even surface.





Select your regular long handled 6lb maul and choke up on the handle because you don't 
need a full swing on this split, placing the long unused end between your legs.





Now chop down at the split in a sharp quick manner (not realizing that as you chop down, the other comes up)





Lay on the frozen ground, holding your bag, for 5 minutes. Be careful not 
to get your face in the puke that was your breakfast.





I will not demonstrate this technique again.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 4, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> Select one split from the pile that you want to reduce in size
> for kindling and place in front of you on flat even surface.
> ...




...Yep that is pretty much how it goes...:yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2010)

Ain't never done that but............


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jan 4, 2010)

Haywire, that's really taking one for the team...

Rep sent!!!


----------



## TallElf (Jan 4, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Too bad they quit making it with polished head/shaft and stacked leather handle.



I saw that one being made on "HOW IT'S MADE"


----------



## JAL (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is something I made a few years ago. Works slicker whale snot for making kindling wood :hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 120644


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 5, 2010)

I would note, since getting a Fiskars super splitter, I find choking up on it's 28" handle, makes for an easier to control tool for the smaller splitting jobs.

Rather than a hammer swing needed with a short handle axe/splitter, the supper splitter action is more of a horizontal dropping of the 4 lb head, and the work is done. When it's not, the conversion to a more serious effort is a quick adjustment.

With a short handled tool, I used to have a 5 lb short handled maul ready to help.


----------



## Hoover (Jan 5, 2010)

And now for the soprano part - Outdoorlivin!!


----------



## milkman (Jan 5, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> Select one split from the pile that you want to reduce in size
> for kindling and place in front of you on flat even surface.
> ...




I'm liking the short handle on the Fiskars SS better especially after that...


----------



## MarkD1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just picked up the Estwing today and it is awesome, you can split half logs down to kindling. If it gets stuck a 3# sledge will make quick work of getting it through. Good handle, low vibration, and can two hand it for tougher stuff.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 16, 2010)

MarkD1 said:


> Just picked up the Estwing today and it is awesome, you can split half logs down to kindling. If it gets stuck a 3# sledge will make quick work of getting it through. Good handle, low vibration, and can two hand it for tougher stuff.



Congrats on a fine tool...What part of IL are you from?...


----------



## Big_Al (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought one of the estwings last year at our local ace hardware. I am happy with mine, works great for making kindling. Way better than a hatchet or axe.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought a fireside friend last night and thought I'd dig this thread up again. I figured out fairly quickly that if I wanted to keep all my fingers attached to my hands, I better give this thing away for a Christmas present. I'm better off with both my hands firmly grasping the handle of the Fiscars SS. 

Ian


----------

